

Designing a crypto-currency for planet hunting - mercurialshark

I want to design a crypto-currency for planet hunting. Primarily i&#x27;m interested in harnessing computing power to identify likely interstellar planets. Usable data that comes to mind is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.planethunters.org&#x2F;. Using data from their platform or a similar one, we could design a prime coin, but rewards would be for contributing to planet hunting!<p>Ideally it would be structured like a bitcoin blockchain, utilizing SHA256, after all, the more computer power the (theoretical) better.<p>Anyone else interested in this project? I&#x27;m rather occupied with our startup, but I think this could be an intriguing side-project. I&#x27;d like to get feedback and learn if others are interested.<p>Thanks!
======
maaku
This is the wrong way to go about it. Create a BOINC project to do the actual
data analysis. Use Ripple, colored coins, MPEx, or any other currently usable
asset-issuance service to create "planet hunting credits." Each time points
are credited to a user in BOINC, send them shares. That's it.

~~~
mercurialshark
I'm going to have to reflect on your answer, but on its face that makes sense.
I sincerely appreciate the feedback, dude!

